# Radioamatierisms >  Uzkrājušies jautājumi

## habitbraker

Uzbūvēju vēlvienu raidītāju ar 2n3553, kurš darbojas loti labi - loti stabils. Tad vēl F pastiprinātāju ar BFR91, BFR 96 un 2sc1947. Itkā max 4 w jauda.
Arī antenu - dipolu.
tad nu dazi jautājumi.
Kā vislabāk noregulēt izejas jaudu? Detektējot ar germanija diodi, 50 omu rezistoru kā dummy load, nolasot DC voltus multimetrā tīri labi var noregulēt un rēķinot varbūt pat 2 wati izejā kopā ar Pastiprinaataju. Bet tikīdz pieslēdzu antenu, vairs nav uz frekvences un visa regulēšan par velti. TYas laikam tāpēc, ka mania antenai nav tā 50 omu pretastība?
Ko jūs ieteiktu priekš jaudas regulēšanas? Zinu tādu SWR metru, ko pieslēdz virknē ar antenu, bet tādu nopirkt nevaru. Kā būtu ar citām metodēm?
Vai so būtu vērt būvēt ? http://www.qsl.net/mnqrp/swr.htm
AAA, un kā var noteikt cik omi ir koaksālajam kabelim?

----------


## defs

Kabeļiem dažiem virū rakstīts.Bet par to jaudas krišanu tā varētu būt,ka raidītājam tāda slodze nepatīk.

----------


## habitbraker

Nu manējam nav. Savādāk jau nevar pateikt?
Un Vai ir metode, lai noregulētu jaudu ar pieslēgtu antenu?

----------


## habitbraker

Tikko atradu adresi - http://electronics-diy.com/tx500.php
Vai Power metru , kas tur minēts var slēgt kopā ar antenu, lai regulētu jaudu atbilstoši tieši manas antenas pretastībai? Pēc shēmas tā izskatās, bet tekstā nebija minēts.

----------


## guguce

Ja katrs bloks atsevišķi strādā, tad tie nav salāgoti savā starpā (pietrūkst regulēšanas 
vai kādas spolītes) vai ar antenu, un veidojas stāvvilnis.
 Vienkārši jaudu mēra ar izejas tranzistora patērēto strāvu.

----------


## Didzis

Kabeļa viļņa pretestību nosaka ekrāna iekšejā diametra attiecība pret centrālās dzīslas diametru. Pie vienāda dielektriķa starp ekrānu un centrālo dzīslu, 50 omu kabelim centrāla dzīsla vienmēr būs resnāka par 75 omu kabeļa dzīslu. Nekad dzīvē nēsmu izmantojis radioamatieru salagošanas metodes un visādus SWR metrus. Raidītāja izeju regulē uz slodzes pretestības un izejas līmeni kontrole ar augstfrekvences voltmetru. Kabeļa garumu es piedzenu ar svipģenerātoru un antenas salāgojumu es arī reguleju ar svipģenerātoru.Ja viss korekti noregulēts, tad ar raidīšanu nav pilnīgi nekādu problēmu. X1-50 svipģenerātors jau tagad nemaksā dārgi un augstfrekvences voltmertu var nopirkt par 5-10Ls. Nafig čakarēties ar radioamatieru metodēm tikai tāpec, ka nav elementāru meraparātu.

----------


## habitbraker

Varbūt vari parādīt kādu tekstu, kur palasīt sīkāk, vai vismaz iztulko angliski to svipģeneratoru.

----------


## Didzis

Kā strādāt ar svipu, es varu ieteikt tikai grāmatas krievu valodā un tad arī tur nebūs precīzi aprakstīts, kā antenu regulēt. Tur jāsaprot pašu ideju un tad noregulēt jebkuru iekartu ir elementāri. Pateikšu godīgi, kalsiski radioamatieri antenas ar svipģenerātoru neregulē. Laikam tāpec,ka klasiskam radioamatierim jau parasti vienīgais mērinstruments ir testeris  ::  .Es neesmu radioamatieris un ar radiolietām pelnu naudiņu, tāpec radioaamatieru metodes neatdzīstu un nav man laika čakarēties bez mēraparatūras. Vienīgi nelaiķis Ketners savulaik saregulēja savas četras sinfāzu antenas uz 144MHz pēc manas metodes ar X1-50 svipģenerātoru.  Ja ir interese, tad varu aprakstīt antenu regulēsanas metodi.

----------


## M_J

Mazliet ne pa tēmu. Nezināju, ka Ketners aizgājis. Leģendārs vīrs. Skumji.

----------


## Jon

Sorry, es arī nupat uzzinu, ka šā vīra vairs nav. Bet visi tur būsim...
Par tēmu - nu svīps ir no "sweep". Pēc tā Goooogles tantei u.c. arī prasi.

----------


## Seesis

Lai nebūtu jāpērk vai jābūvē SWR-metru, var mēģināt izlīdzēties ar vienkāršāku metodi - lauka indikatoru. Gan jau ar googles palīdzību atradīsi kas tas ir un kādas ir iespējamās shēmas. Pamatā ir vada gabals kā antena, kontūrs (LC elementi), kas noskaņots uz Tava raidītāja frekvenci, diode, kondensators, slodzes pretestība uz kuras ar multimetru mērām spriegumu. Iespējams, ka dipola antenu nāksies pārtaisīt, jo sākumā dipola "ragi" jāņem nedaudz garāki (vai vienādi, jo jebkuram materiālam piemīt t.s. saīsinājuma koeficients) par teorētisko 1/4 viļņa garumu. Saslēdzam raidītāju ar fīderi (kabeli) un antenu, pāris metrus tālāk noliekam lauka indikatoru. Slēdzam iekšā raidītāju, vērojam lauka indikatora mērījumu un kniebjam nost pa 5mm (runa laikam iet par ultraīsviļņu raidītāju) no dipola "ragu" galiem. Ja viss pareizi lauka indikatora rādījumiem jāpieaug, ja pēc kārtējā kniebiena   ::   rādījums samazinās, tad ir pašauts garām rezonanses izmēram. Var mēģināt stiķēt atpakaļ nokniebto, vai arī nu jau pieteikami precīzi zinot izmērus, taisīt dipolu par jaunu. Skaidrs viens - jākniebj uzmanīgi un maziem gabaliem. Nevajadzētu arī pārvietot lauka indikatoru tuvāk vai tālāk no antenas. Tāda lūk radioamatieriska metode, bet tiem kas nav radioamtieri un strādā ar swipģeneratoriem, varu paskaidrot, ka radiomatieri tos neizmanto, jo čakarēšanās ar swipu ir gandrīz tāda pati kā skaņojot antenu ar SWR metru, lauka indikatoru, antenas strāvas indikatoru vai vēl sazin ko, otrkārt ja ar swipu var noskaņot rezonanses antenu, tad ko darīt, ja uz īsviļņime strādā ar multibanderi, kas ne vienmēr ir noskaņots uz katru no amatieru bandiem (1.8, 3.5, 7, 14, 21, 28 MHz un vēl WARC diapazoni), piemēram long-wire, windom un tamlīdzīgas antenas. Swipu šajā gadījumā var nolikt plauktā   ::  , amatieri tāpēc lieto antenas salāgošanas iekārtas, kurās parasti iebūvē SWR-metru un Watt-metru. Un vēl, ja jau metode ar swipu ir tik ļoti laba, pats swips ir lēts un jebkur dabūjams, tad kāpēc pat firmas transīveros to neiebūvē, bet iztiek ar automātiskajām antenas salāgošnas iekārtām, SWR-metriem un jaudas mērītājiem jeb Watt-metriem?
Lai veicās!

----------


## habitbraker

Jā, biju lasījis par field strength metru, bet vienmēr kautkā ignorējis. Par to antenas kniebšanas metodi un field strength metru - Paldies tev, laikam kādu laiciņu būs, ko padarīt  :: 

P.S. Vēlviens jaut.
Kāds būtu vislabākais materiāls priekš dipola ragiem(tā vismaz seesis nosauca)? Caurulītes, Pildīti stieņi, Varš, Al, Diametrs...?

Un iespēja nopirkt ar zeltu vai sudrabu pārklātus Vara vadus. Jautājums, kas labāk priekš VHF spolītēm?

----------


## Didzis

Antenas vislabāk taisīt no alumīnija caurulītēm . Līdz 100MHz  der 12-16mm trubiņas, bet uz augstākam frekvencēm var ņemt nedaudz tievākas.Princips jau vienkarš- lai vārnai uzsežoties uz antenas trubiņa tā nesaliecas  ::  . Vara caurules ir smagas un stieņi vēl smagāki. Augstfrekvences strāva plūst pa pašu antenas element avirsmu un dipols no stieņa darbosies tā pat kā no plānsienu caurulītes.
Augstfrekvencē parasti izmanto sudrabotus vadus, bet nu vai speciāli tādus iepirkt, es gan nezinu. Tā starpība starp aosudrabotu un parastu vadu ir tik niecīga, ka amatiera konstrukcijā diez vai sugrabots vads nepieciešams. Lai panāktu sudrabota vada ietekmi uz kontūra labumu, kontūrs jāuztin ideāli precīzi un efekts būs tikai pie vienas kapacitātes vērtības. Pārskaņojamu kontūru tīt no sudrabota vada principā ir bezjēdzīgi, jo kontūrs nestrādās ar maksimālo labumu. 
Par dipla garuma piedzīšanu principā viss ir pareizi, bet tās lietas sen jau ir izekspetimentetas un var pec grāmatas paņemt, piemāram, dipola garumu uz 100MHz un viss darbosies bes kādas tur trubiņu graizīsanas. Lai gan, pats esmu dzenājis dipola garumu. Sazīmē  uz galiem strīpiņas pa 1cm un ar fleksi griež tik pa gabaliņam nost.  Ļoti smuki uz lauka merītāja var redzēt maksimumu. Tad taisa jaunu dipolu uz optimalo garumu .
Seesis, visi transīverī  iebūvetie merītāji domati gala lietotājam, nevis konstruktoram. To pašu transīveri rūpnīcā jau arī regulē ar svipģenerātoru. Nu labi, mūdienās, droši vien, ar kādu lepnāku spektra analizātoru. Ar to jau amatieri atšķiras noprofesionāļiem. Amatieris vispirms taisa un tad štuko kā noregulet iekārtu, bet profesionālis vispirms iegādājās mēriekārtas un tikai tad ko nebūt taisa  ::  .

----------


## Seesis

Vēl viena lieta, ko vajadzetu ņemt vērā, ja gribam būt pilnīgi precīzi - noštimmēta pusviļņa dipola viļņa pretestība ir 73 Omi (tuvināti var pieņemt 75 Omi) bet radiotehniskajam kabelim 50 Omi. Turklāt atšķirībā no koaksiālā kabeļa, kas ir nesimetriska iekārta, dipols ir simetrisks, tāpēc vajadzētu lietot kādu simetrizējošu un prtestības salāgojošu transformatoru, googlē atradīsi vairāk informācijas. Bet nu labi pirmajā piegājienā var iztikt arī bez šīm lietām, lietderības koeficients tādai raidošai sistēmai būs zemāks, bet tik un tā pieņemams.
Didzi, kā Tev šķiet, tie čaļi, kas forumā uzdod jautājumus, kaut ko būvē, lai pēc tam lietotu, vai konstruē konstruēšanas pēc. Otrkārt, jautā jau tieši tāpēc, lai uzzinātu kā vienu vai otru lietu izveikt bez super-puper aparatūras pielietošanas mājas apstākļos ar to kas ir pie rokas. Ok, var jau paspīdēt ar zināšanām kā regulēšanu veic rūpnieciski, bet tad vajag arī uzrakstīt kā līdzīgu rezultātu sasniegt ar amatieru metodēm.

----------


## habitbraker

Paldies, noderēs šitais. 
Par tiem sudraba pārklātajiem vadiem. Vai nav tā, ka drāts apsūbē, un Ag oksīds daudz labāk vada strāvu nekā Cu oksīds?
Un tas simetrizējošu un pretestības salāgojošs transf. angliski nav Balun?

Un vēl, es te uz fikso uzcunīju to ieprieks atrasto niecinu ar LEDu, ko slēdza paralēli antenai. Itkā strādā, mainās spilgtums atkarībā kā noregulē jaudu, bet problēma, ka uzgriežot jaudu(man pastiprinātājam Pocis ar ko regulē spriegumu pastiprin, blokam) Parādās nenormāla dūkoņa un frekvence paliek nestabila vai vispār pazūd, kā arī pēkšņi reagē uz rokas tuvumu utt.
Vai tā ir barosanas vaina? P.S Visas shēmas plikas (arī Psupply) Stāv vienkārši uz galda. Varbūt kautkā jāekranē bloki?
Un Vai tā ir pareizi : Man Pastiprinātājam barosana ir tā pati kas raiditājam un mīnuss ir kopīgs ar signāla ieejas mīnusu.

----------


## guguce

Nolako un nesūbēs. 
1. barošana par švaku vai nepietiekami stabilizēta,
2. ekranēšanas neesamība,
3. regulēšana.
Tā knaibīšana jau ir tikai matreāla izniekošana, ja lieto zināmus kabeļus, 
tad tak visu var aprēķināt.

----------


## Raimonds1

Un zeltīsana un sudrabošana ir pakalpojums par Ls1 kvcm.

----------


## habitbraker

2 m pa +/- 2.5 ls ar visu piegādi http://stores.shop.ebay.com/PW-ELECTRON ... ec0Q2em322

Un Vai tā ir pareizi : Man Pastiprinātājam barosana ir tā pati kas raiditājam un mīnuss ir kopīgs ar signāla ieejas mīnusu.

----------


## Seesis

_Paldies, noderēs šitais. 
Par tiem sudraba pārklātajiem vadiem. Vai nav tā, ka drāts apsūbē, un Ag oksīds daudz labāk vada strāvu nekā Cu oksīds?_ *- Cu oksīds vispār pēc savas būtības ir ar pusvadītāja īpašībām*   ::  
_Un tas simetrizējošu un pretestības salāgojošs transf. angliski nav Balun?_ *- jā tā tas ir*

_Un vēl, es te uz fikso uzcunīju to ieprieks atrasto niecinu ar LEDu, ko slēdza paralēli antenai. Itkā strādā, mainās spilgtums atkarībā kā noregulē jaudu, bet problēma, ka uzgriežot jaudu(man pastiprinātājam Pocis ar ko regulē spriegumu pastiprin, blokam) Parādās nenormāla dūkoņa un frekvence paliek nestabila vai vispār pazūd, kā arī pēkšņi reagē uz rokas tuvumu utt.
Vai tā ir barosanas vaina?_ *- varbūt jā, varbūt nē, grūti pateikt. Drīzāk dēļ montāžas īpatnībām augstfrekvences pastiprinātājs varētu sākt ierosināties un čakarēt visu kopējo bildi. Neredzot shēmu un izpildījumu dabā neņemos neko konkrētāk komentēt. Katrā gadījumā augstfrekvences daļa jāmontē ar pēc iespējas īsākiem savienojumiem, vēlams būtu arī ekranēt atsevišķi ģeneratoru un pastiprinātāju, barošanas ķēdēs dažādās montāžas vietās var salikt sprostkondensatorus (starp + un -), bet jāliek ir augstfrekvences kondiņi, elektrolīti nederēs.*

_P.S Visas shēmas plikas (arī Psupply) Stāv vienkārši uz galda. Varbūt kautkā jāekranē bloki?_ *- skat. iepriekšējo*
_Un Vai tā ir pareizi : Man Pastiprinātājam barosana ir tā pati kas raiditājam un mīnuss ir kopīgs ar signāla ieejas mīnusu._ *- ja viss pareizi samontēts, tad šim nevajadzētu būt par šķērsli.*

----------


## Seesis

> ...
> Tā knaibīšana jau ir tikai matreāla izniekošana, ja lieto zināmus kabeļus, 
> tad tak visu var aprēķināt.


 Frekvence 144MHz (nezinu uz cik ir habitbraker-a raidītājs, bet šī ir viena no amatieriem atļautajām VHF frekvencēm), viļņa garums 2m, teorētiskais pusviļņa vibratora garums 1m (2x50cm). Saīsinājuma koeficients dažādiem materiāliem var svārstīties no 0.95 līdz 0.8. Ja būs ņemtas divas 50cm alumīnija trubiņas, tad skaņošanas rezultātā būsim riskējuši ar maksimums 2 x 50 x ( 1-0.8 ) = 20cm alumīnija. Mjā, vienas antenas izgatavošanai šī ir būtiska materiāla izniekošana   ::

----------


## habitbraker

Shēma un PCB Pastiprinātājam  http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Ampl...line)-comp.BMP
PCB identisks.
Tikai 2sc1971(7 W) vietā lietoju 2sc1947(4 W), kā arī spoles ir no tievāka (0,8mm)materiāla. Tās es mainīšu pret to sudraboto 1mm, jo jūtu, ka ja saspiež vinas, jauda palielinās. Un man nav tas ferrite bead uz 22R rezistora. 
Un vai 10uH droseles vietā nebūtu labāk izmantot VK200 droseli ? http://www.sonelec-musique.com/images/s ... _vk200.jpg

----------


## Didzis

Seesis, nejauc cilvēkam galvu. Paštaisītai konstrukcijai ir pilnīgi pie kājas, kādas viļņa pretestības kabelis. Konkrēti  linearajam dipolam ir gandrīz 75 omi, bet cilpveida dipolam gandrīz 300 omi. Tad šie dipli ļoti labi salāgojas ar 75 omu kabeli. Vajag tikai vai nu pusviļņa cilpu, vai pusviļņa cilpu ar ceturtdaļviļņa kabeļa nogriezni. Kā kabeli mierīgi var izmantot visparastāko TV kabeli ar 75 omu pretestību. Galvenais uzregulēt raidītāja izeju uz 75 0miem. Cita lieta rūpnieciski ražots transīvers ar 50 omu izejas pretestību un arī tad var strādāt ar 75 omu kabeli. Man pie rokas stāv vecais krievu Ļons, kur mierīgi darbojas ar 50m garu TV kabeli un uz 75 omu dippla. Pāris minūšu darbs, lai ar svipu noregulētu kabeļa garumu, tā lai kabeļa un antenas kopējā pretestība būtu 50 omi. Nafig pirkt dārgus 50 omu kabeļus, ja var strādāt ar lētiem 75 omu kabeļiem? Nu jā, vajag mēraparātus ar ko tās štelles sadzīt, bet tos jau amatieri negrib lietot  ::  . 
Vispār jau nebūtu slikti, ja autors izstāstītu, ko taisās būvēt un parādītu shēmu, citādi grūti konsultēt.  Sprižot pēc apraksta,shēmā notiek kāda pašierosme, bet nevar jau saprast kas ierosinās. Vienu gan varu teikt, aizmirsti par sudraba vadiem. Kontūri uz sudrabotiem vadiem jau ir augstākā pilotāža augstfrekvences lietās un konkreta gadījumā(shema pati ierosinās) līdz sudrabotiem vadiem vēl tāku.
Šai lapā   http://rbook.ucoz.ru/news/1     iesaku atrast Rothameļa antenu grāmatu un palasīties. Tur viss sīki aprakstīts par kabeļiem salāgošanu un viļņa pretestībām. Grāmata gan krievu valodā, bet var jau pamēģinat atras  orģinalaja vācu valodā, ja to pārzini labāk

----------


## habitbraker

Virs tavējā posta linkā PCB layouts. Shematiski man nav. Un tos Sudrabotos es gribu lietot, dēļ tā, ka Ag oksīds ir labāks vadītājs nekā Cu oksīds.

----------


## Didzis

Tev sudrabotais vads pilnīgi neko nedos. Nav vērts dzīties dēļ sudrabota vada. Es cik gadus taisu visādas shēmas un esmu izticis bez sudrabotiem vadiem. Sudrabotam vadam ir jega tikai pie ļoti augsta kontūru labuma un tātad pie ļoti šauras joslas. Ja nu vienīgi kādiem amatieru skariem ir vērts meklēt sudraboto vadu un tad pie nepārskaņojamas shēmas.

----------


## Seesis

> Seesis, nejauc cilvēkam galvu. Paštaisītai konstrukcijai ir pilnīgi pie kājas, kādas viļņa pretestības kabelis. Konkrēti  linearajam dipolam ir gandrīz 75 omi, bet cilpveida dipolam gandrīz 300 omi. Tad šie dipli ļoti labi salāgojas ar 75 omu kabeli. Vajag tikai vai nu pusviļņa cilpu, vai pusviļņa cilpu ar ceturtdaļviļņa kabeļa nogriezni. Kā kabeli mierīgi var izmantot visparastāko TV kabeli ar 75 omu pretestību. Galvenais uzregulēt raidītāja izeju uz 75 0miem. Cita lieta rūpnieciski ražots transīvers ar 50 omu izejas pretestību un arī tad var strādāt ar 75 omu kabeli. Man pie rokas stāv vecais krievu Ļons, kur mierīgi darbojas ar 50m garu TV kabeli un uz 75 omu dippla. Pāris minūšu darbs, lai ar svipu noregulētu kabeļa garumu, tā lai kabeļa un antenas kopējā pretestība būtu 50 omi. Nafig pirkt dārgus 50 omu kabeļus, ja var strādāt ar lētiem 75 omu kabeļiem? Nu jā, vajag mēraparātus ar ko tās štelles sadzīt, bet tos jau amatieri negrib lietot  . 
> Vispār jau nebūtu slikti, ja autors izstāstītu, ko taisās būvēt un parādītu shēmu, citādi grūti konsultēt.  Sprižot pēc apraksta,shēmā notiek kāda pašierosme, bet nevar jau saprast kas ierosinās. Vienu gan varu teikt, aizmirsti par sudraba vadiem. Kontūri uz sudrabotiem vadiem jau ir augstākā pilotāža augstfrekvences lietās un konkreta gadījumā(shema pati ierosinās) līdz sudrabotiem vadiem vēl tāku.
> Šai lapā   http://rbook.ucoz.ru/news/1     iesaku atrast Rothameļa antenu grāmatu un palasīties. Tur viss sīki aprakstīts par kabeļiem salāgošanu un viļņa pretestībām. Grāmata gan krievu valodā, bet var jau pamēģinat atras  orģinalaja vācu valodā, ja to pārzini labāk


 Didzi, nu beidz, kas tad cilvēkam vairāk sajauc galvu, pāris piemēri ar kabeļu un antenu pretestībām, vai piedāvājums sākt regulēšanas darbus ar svipģeneratoru uz ko pirmais jautājums bija - a kas tas svips tāds ir.
Nē nu var jau ar 50 Om aparātu lietot 75 Om kabeli, SWR vēl būs pieņemams, bet var jau arī iegādāt 50 Om kabeli, kas nebūt nav dārgs. RG58 kabeli latgalītē vasaras vidū varēja nopirkt par 25-30 santīmi metrā, runa jau neiet par RG213 kam cena tuvojas 1Ls metrā. Un par to kabeļa garuma dzenāšanu arī tā jocīgi, nu ja kabelis garāks par viļņa garumu tad tā ir garā līnija ar savu vīļņa pretestību vai nu 50 vai 75 omi un miers, ar tādu arī strādājam - ja 75 omi, tad antenas galā salāgotība būs Ok, raidītāja izejā 1:1.5 - var pieciest. Citādi sanāk, ka piedzenam kabeļa garumu pie antenas un tas ir lietojams tikai ar konkrēto antenu - nu dīvaini. Bet var jau būt pie profiņiem tā pieņemts: nokomplektējam  nikno radioelektronisko labaoratoriju ar n-tajiem mēraparātiem un tad izmantojot materiālus, kas trāpās pa rokai mēģinām, "turot uz ceļgaliem" kaut ko sadzenāt un saštimmēt   ::   (neņem ļaunā nekā personīga).
Habitbraker, tur linkā redzamā PCB droši vien ir Ok, ja jau autoram tā iekārtā darbojusies, bet ja tas ir tikai pastiprinātājs, tad kur ir nesējfrekvences ģenerators, modulators (abi var būt vienā blokā) un zemfrekvences daļa, kā arī cik jaudīgs Tev tas barošanas bloks? Bez principiālajām shēmām baigi grūti kaut ko pateikt. Un vispār kas Tev tur īsti top un ko taisies raidīt?

----------


## Didzis

Tak ar 75 omu kabeli var elementāri dabūt 50 Omu pretestību. Jā, tas būs šaurā joslā, bet radioamatieru diapazonu uz 144MHz brīvi noklāj. Ja piedzen kabeļa garumu precīzi viļņa garumā, tad kabeļa omiem vispār nav nekādas nozīmes. Raidītājs itkā sanāk pa taisno pieslēgts antenai. Tā tak ir elementāra kabeļu teorija. Uz īsajiem viļnie, kur vajag noklāt vairākus diapazonus, tur gan šī metode neder un vēlams ir 50omu kabelis, bet šais diapazonos tak daudzi strādā uz vienkāršiem drātsgaliem. Ja runa par kabeļu cenām, tad RG 213 kabelis maksa pat vairāk, bet TV kabeļtīklos izmantojamo RG11 kabeli,, ar visu trosi Jotā es pērku par 23 santīmiem metrā. Starpība diezgan ievērojama un ir vērts ņemties ar kabeļa garuma piedzīšanu  ::  .

----------


## habitbraker

Viss kārtībā, viss iet - nav ne fona, ne nestabilitātes. 
Ko es izdarīju:
nomainīju 2n3553 pret 2n4427 (tranzistors uz generatora bloka kura izejai pieslēgts pastiprinātājs),
Ievietoju abas shēmas dzelzs kastē ar dzelzs ekrānu starpā,
nomainīju transformatoru pret lielāku un kvalitatīvāku(no radiotehnikas pastipr),
Ap visiem barosanas vadiem apliku ferītu gredzenus, kā arī dazus mazus ap koaksālo kabeli.
Viss iet perfekti, pat uzgriezot jaudu uz max. tagad tik jāpatestē cik tālu raida, cik laika gaitā frekvence izmainās, u.c.
Paldies jums par palīdzību.

----------


## Obsis

Standartiespējas skaņošanai:
1)Sameklē kārbiņā trijus koaksiālos šrekerus un divas 50 Omu pretestības. Salodē SWR mērītāju un noskaņo savu fīderi uz dzīva raidītāja
2)Sameklē plauktiņā GIR (reiz jau nemaz nebija tik dārgi, savējo pa kādi 10 rubļi pirku) un regulē visu kas pīkst.
3) Saloki 3 mm vara steipuli apmēram 30x40 cm rāmī, pieskrūvē pie dēļa paliktņa, pieslēdz skaņojamu kondiņu, dodi vai labāk divas (sprieguma divkāršotāja slēgumā), filtrējošos kondensatorus - prakse saka, ka 22 nano ir labāki par 4nano7. Un ķēdi noslēdz ar mērgalvu, bet tai gan jābūt labai, vēlams 20 mikroampēri bet ne mazāk kā 50. Lūk tev lauka indikators....
4)pagrābsti zem galda osciloskopu, sevišķi labs ir C1-70 jo tas velk līdz 50 MHz un maksā tikai pāris polšus (galu galā svars vien kā cementmaisam). Ja nepatīk, lieto C1-95, bet tas to brūķi netur (10 MHz)- nākas ieejā iespraust 500 sērijas ESL mikrenes veidotu frekvenču dalītāju. Tas ir sevišķi efektivs lauka indikators skaņošanai. Tikai visur jāslēdz caur 1 līdz 10 kiloomi pretestību, lai ieejas kapacitāte kontūru neizskaņo.

----------


## Obsis

Sorrī, štekerus nevis šrekerus. Pirksti laikam dreb.

----------


## Obsis

Un vispār, freq stabilitātes problēmu mūsdienās risina ļoti vienkārši: ņem pre-pentiuma datoru, piemēram 286 386 vai 486, izārda un visu izsviež izņemot kvarcu. Uz kvarca jābūt rakstītam 14,3 MHz. Oscilatoru jātaisa uz pamatfrekvenci (šis kvarcs uz harmonikām niķojas). Tad signāls jālaiž uz balansa modulatoru, tātad tas būs itkā taisngriezts, un no mikstūras jāselektē otrā harmonika jeb 28,6 MHz. Patlaban man jātaisa viena 10 kW indukcijas krāsns tieši šajā frekvencē, kā reiz šādu risinājumu tad ar izvēlējos (un pagaidām apmierināts). Tādējādi šobrīd man jau ir ejošs 70 W ierosmes ģenerators, kas iebaro saparalēlotus kT904/914 un tie stūrē čupučupu ar resnajiem IRF-iem E klases izejas pakāpē (tikai class-E ir spējīga izspiest no IRFiem lielāku frekvenci kā tie vispār spēj ļauties). Tuvākās dienās cerams būs gatvavs un sāksies parastā čakarēšanās ar reaktīvajām jaudām un gigaampēriem un megavoltiem uz kontūra.

----------

